

Why I don’t like the lens library - hamidr
http://fvisser.nl/post/2013/okt/11/why-i-dont-like-the-lens-library.html

======
cantankerous
I can sympathize with this post. I've used lenses a handful of times now in my
Haskell, and I find myself using them generally for the same thing every time.
I feel like my use case with lenses is a tiny fraction of the lens library is
capable of doing and I'm sort of perplexed what I'd use the rest of the
library for. That's not bashing on the library at all, I think it's totally
awesome, I just only use it for one thing, basically. It's a HUGE-ly
engineered beast. I'm sure Edward Kmett knows what he's doing way more than I
do.

It's not that hard to implement a little lens type and make the basic
functions you want on it (without the template Haskell goodies, of course).
I've also done that in at least one case. I'd really like to learn some of the
more advanced things I can do with the lens library, though.

~~~
tel
Sorry for the plug, but here's a tutorial I just wrote that I hope helps with
this difficulty: [https://www.fpcomplete.com/user/tel/a-little-lens-starter-
tu...](https://www.fpcomplete.com/user/tel/a-little-lens-starter-tutorial)

~~~
cantankerous
No apologies necessary. Thanks for sharing this with me!

------
acomar
The comments in the reddit thread[1] are worth reading, especially those by
the author of this library, edwardk.

[1]
[http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/1o6iqs/why_i_dont_l...](http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/1o6iqs/why_i_dont_like_the_lens_library/)

------
miahi
The title should have a Haskell tag.

